# 3D Printed Thin Strip Jig



## SamV (May 9, 2017)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to share my version of the thin strip jig that I used (am using) for a cutting board project. The project was inspired by the various standard jigs out there, but I adjusted the dimensions to fit my needs (and printer limitations). Everything is 3d printed down to the mitre bars and the knobs except for the bolts, nuts, washers and bearing. The idea of 3d printing it was appealing for multiple reasons - primarily that I won't have to worry about contraction and expansion on the rails. Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice….how much does it cost to print something like this?

A picture of your printer and how much it cost would be interesting


----------



## SamV (May 9, 2017)

I don't have an exact cost on it, but I'd say maybe a buck or so for the print…a spool of 1kg of filament cost me around $15 and this guy only weighs a couple grams. Then the bearing and hardware is a couple bucks, but I had all of that from previous acquisitions.

Here's a shot of my printer, forgive the rats nest of wiring. I'm currently printing out a cable management chain to clean all of it up. You can see parts of it in the bottom left corner.


----------



## marc_rosen (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Sam,
Nice 3D item. Can you share the file and what type of filament did you use? We have a Flashforge Creator Pro (a Makerbot clone) in our lab and are just getting started experimenting with it.
Thanks in advance,
. Marc


----------



## SamV (May 9, 2017)

The files I just pulled from thingiverse and modified them to fit my table saw/hardware that I had on hand. If you're working with sketchup just import those STL files and adjust it based on your needs. As for the filament, I ordered a pair of grab bags from Makergeeks ($30 for a set of 2 spools) and received a black "re-claimed" spool (recycled filament) from them which is what this is made of. I was originally pretty bummed about it because I had heard that folks had trouble with jams from their reclaimed line, but it's worked great. You can get those spools for even cheaper than the grab bag and they claim that they also plant a tree with part of the proceeds which is pretty cool. Also Makergeeks produces their filament here in the US which is extra cool.


----------



## SamV (May 9, 2017)

I also printed a couple clamps and mounting blocks for my toggle clamps that slide into a slatboard that I'll post later on.


----------



## marc_rosen (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi again Sam,
Thanks for your reply, I'll see if I can adapt the files when I get to work.
Marc


----------

